# motorcycle riders!!!!!!!!!!!



## tournament fisher (Dec 7, 2011)

how many bike riders do we have here? what do you ride? i ride a harley davidson roadking and i love it. cant wait till daytona bike week.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 7, 2011)

I ride. Got a roadking that now looks like a streetglide.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 7, 2011)

Every chance I get! Husqvarna SMR510.


----------



## multihunter (Dec 8, 2011)

GasGas 300 EC, I like to get dirty!


----------



## rwg (Dec 8, 2011)

Absolutely love to ride. Yamaha FJR 1300


----------



## muddychick01 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not so good at riding, but I think I got the wrecking part down pat lol! I got a Hyosung 250gtr. Gonna get "back on the horse" when spring comes around.


----------



## smitty (Dec 8, 2011)

*H d !!*

I ride a Electra Glide Classic !!Still some warm days left to ride,


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 8, 2011)

Everyday is a day to ride.
Honda VTX 1300R
I only did 22K miles this past year.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 8, 2011)

i am also good at wrecking part thanks to a drunk driver. after a total shoulder replacement, 1 knee surgery,3 ankle surgeries---i still ride the roadking


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 8, 2011)

You know you gotta learn how to lay it down to keep from wrecking.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 8, 2011)

my avatar is my new victory vegas 8-ball.  ive added open pipes, a lloydz open breather (high performance) and a lloydz power commander.  a tech school up here is the southeast regional training center for polaris, victory. i had it dyno'ed and dialed in...107 hp, 129 ft lbs torque.  not lost a drag yet. only weighs 630. great bike and so loud it hurts...lov it


----------



## Faithrider (Dec 8, 2011)

I ride a Harley roadking classic her name is Ilene because she does !
May God keep you riders safe,upright,and visable !


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 8, 2011)

93'fxstc.
she's mad at me!
wants tlc!


----------



## GACarpMAN (Dec 9, 2011)

2011 Suzuki GSXR750


----------



## hump1977 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Motorcycle*

I ride the streetglide in my avatar. Wife rides a softtail.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 9, 2011)

Daily. Suzuki Burgman 400. Yeah yeah yeah, I've heard it all. But I get 60 mpg, ride rain or shine year round, and leave all the door slammers at the lights. I've had a big boy bike and will take the scoot anyday given the choice.


----------



## thomasr (Dec 9, 2011)

2011 Star Tourer.  I kind of draw the line at 40 degrees.  If it's 40 or better I'm usually riding.


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 9, 2011)

Had to sell my 09 Peace Officers Ultra. VA told me Heart not in good condition..I have road for 40+yrs and hated to say good by.  That is not me in the pic, this is a brother I lost to cancer last year and the bike was mine..Ride safe


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 9, 2011)

*My Bike*

Yahama XJ750m.................


----------



## klwehunt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ive got an old 02 firefighter edition that looks like a streetglide.I'm not a fireman just like red.


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 11, 2011)

Ride a 2011 Ultra Limited and  not a fan of the big rallies, would rather hit the road and rack up some miles with my Brothers.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 18, 2011)

I ride as much as I can!!  Currenty on the 2000 Kawasaki Concours 1000 in my avatar. I also for the time being have a 1995 BMW k75.


----------



## wildcats (Dec 22, 2011)

Heritage here.......stay upright guys and dolls..


----------



## retired335 (Dec 23, 2011)

09 peace officer edition Ultra Classic. I ride year round. Being the V.P. For blue knights Ga. XVI I don't have any choice.  Our first ride is Jan 2nd.. 

"Ride with Pride"


----------



## Steve-ALA (Dec 24, 2011)

I ride a 2010 Roadglide Custom


----------



## Showman (Dec 24, 2011)

I ride a Yamaha Royal Star Touring Deluxe, wife rides a Yamaha 650 Classic.  The only thing I do not like about either is that they have CARB's that get clogged up real easy with this Ethanol fuel.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 24, 2011)

HD XR1200 Orange and Black.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 26, 2011)

A Tao Tao Chinese 150 cc Scooter. Hey, don't laugh, I'm still out there.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Dec 26, 2011)

*2004 Harley Softtail Duece*

This is my baby and I ride her every chance I get, day or night, hot or cold,,,,never to bad to ride, but do like to keep her out of the rain,,,


----------



## jonesey (Dec 29, 2011)

KAWASAKI  KLX450 on dirt and a 92 Honda shadow 1100 on the street .. Love to ride almost as much as hunt ..


----------



## snuffy (Jan 8, 2012)

2001 Dyna Low Rider
Hope to get a Haritage this spring.
Been ridding since 1970


----------



## PaHandgunner (Jan 8, 2012)

76 years old started riding in 1952. I'm now riding a 2000 883  sportster.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 8, 2012)

Everyday possible, Suzuki DL-650, Suzuki rmx-250 and new to the stables is a 1988 KTM enduro 600 lc-4 last titled to a John H. Holmes out of California. 

Planning another iron butt ride right now for a friend, anytime else want to join, your more than welcome to.  It will be a saddle sore 1000. ( 1000 miles in 24 hrs ).  Looking somewhere around the end of Feb sometime.  So get your backsides and heated gear ready and let's go.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 8, 2012)

One of my trips.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=370417&highlight=


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 9, 2012)

Honda Rebel 250 that gets 85= mpg, so if you wanna laugh think about it next time you gas up!


----------



## Phoelix (Jan 9, 2012)

Two 2005 Triumph Bonneville "Americas" (790 cc) and one born again '72 Triumph 650 Bonneville in my garage. Wife and I ride quite a bit, best bikes I've ever owned, and I've owned ALOT....


----------



## bowhunter (Feb 4, 2012)

2012 Harley Davidson Ultra Classic


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 4, 2012)

I started on a 73 Triumph TR5, then a 76 Honda 550, 73 Honda 750, 77 Honda 750, 76 Kawi KZ750 twin, 78 Kawi KZ 750 twin, 75 Honda 750 chopper, 79 Kawi KZ 750 twin, 57 HD Panhead in a straight leg rigid frame, 8 over springer from a 47 Knuckle. That was almost 20 years ago, and I have been itching to get in the wind again... don't much care what it is.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Feb 4, 2012)

Been riding sense 1949, wizzer,h/d,bsa,cabton,tohasto h/d,honda.susukeee. If these shingles in my legs don't get gone i won't be able to hold the bike up!! Tough life i guess.


----------



## stub08 (Feb 8, 2012)

Harley Sportster 1200, sort of bobbed out. LOVE IT!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 8, 2012)

Kawasaki, now that I am getting out of AK some.  Though I would ride up there both days each year we have nice weather, but the bike is down south.

Be safe.

John I.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my Heritage Softail Monday.


----------



## thomasr (Mar 7, 2012)

thomasr said:


> 2011 Star Tourer.  I kind of draw the line at 40 degrees.  If it's 40 or better I'm usually riding.



Update! Just upgraded to a Star Stratoliner 1900.  If I had to describe it with only a word it would be "effortless."  Everything you want to do on this bike is effortless.  What a dream to ride.


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are our bikes, Two 2005 Triumph "America's"....53,000 on mine, (the green one), and 31,000 on my wife's.....we love them!


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 23, 2012)

2011 Road King, with the '98 Fatboy pokin her nose into the pic.


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Apr 2, 2012)

Just bought my first motorcycle today and really love it it's a Honda shadow spirit 1100 99 model


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Apr 13, 2012)

Got a 2008- road king ,had a stage 1 done. V/H pipes SE tuner and SE high flow air filter.


----------



## savreds (Apr 13, 2012)

09 Kawasaki KLR650


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2012)

2003 Harley Davidson Sporty 1200


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 18, 2012)

'06 Yamaha TW 200 and '07 Kawasaki KLR 650


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> '06 Yamaha TW 200 and '07 Kawasaki KLR 650



When You gonna sell me that KLR so I can ride it cross country on some awesome dirt roads??


----------



## Eric 30.06 (Apr 21, 2012)

had a honda cbr 929 for ten years sold it an picked up a victory cross country.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> 1988 KTM enduro 600 lc-4 last titled to a John H. Holmes out of California.



You checked any deeper into this?(No pun intented..)


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 22, 2012)

T.P. said:


> You checked any deeper into this?(No pun intented..)



best I got was this.  I know it wasn't the ONE that is well known, but he did have a son, but he lives somewhere in Utah now.  In the search it turned up 4 John H Holmes and 2 of them are a very young age so I did not see that happening.  After that, I just dropped it.  Then just over a month ago, Lady luck was shinning on me when she hooked me up on a deal.  Traded the '88 KTM for a much Newer 2005 Kawi KLR with less than 4K miles on it.  No more kick starting.


----------



## savreds (Apr 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Traded the '88 KTM for a much Newer 2005 Kawi KLR with less than 4K miles on it.  No more kick starting.



Wow, that's not any miles at all for an 05! I picked up an 09 with only 2100 miles on it back in the fall for a cheap ride to work. Now I'm wanting to make a road trip up to north GA on it but I'm having to undo some of the original owners changes like new sprockets and chain so it isn't turning to many rpm's on the road. The guy appeared to have been trying to turn it into a real dirt bike, he had put full knobby tires on it.
Love the bike!!!


----------



## SgtRC (Jun 7, 2012)

2002 Kawasaki Voyager 1200.  Ride with the American Legion Riders and the Patriot Guard.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 11, 2012)

my most recent ones.  none of those slow bikes for me


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 11, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> new to the stables is a 1988 KTM enduro 600 lc-4 last titled to a John H. Holmes out of California.



There was a John C. Holmes from California that was kind of a big deal back in the 70s and 80s, big movie star or something.

Who was John H. Holmes? Did he race the Baja 1000 or something?


----------



## SkintRider (Jun 20, 2012)

99 Honda Spirit 1100cc and 78 Kawasaki KZ1000A. these are mine. My bride rides a 00 Kaw. VN800A cruiser and a 2005 Yamaha YZF R6S sportbike. Our son rides a 07 GSXR1000 Suzuki lowered and stretched.
 We like to load up and go to Saint Augustine and rid down A1A to Daytona and hit small towns and festivals close by.


----------



## Sodak Boy (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is my 68 Triumph I built.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 9, 2013)

Whose gonna ride this weekend?


----------



## ANTHONY W. (Jan 10, 2013)

2005 harley roadking classic,chromed out,stage 1,rinehart exhaust.the boss (she)rides a 99 harley 883 sportster,vance and himes,fat bob tank.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jan 20, 2013)

2003 Victory Vegas


----------



## Schafnet (Jan 20, 2013)

2002 Harley UltraClassic, 2001 Indian Scout.


----------



## BoKat96 (Jan 20, 2013)

Love me some kryptonite green of course who doesn't???


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## majorbanjo (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Oak Ridge (Feb 10, 2013)

I ride my '97 Road King Police most of the time. I also have a '85 FXSB Low Rider that's giving me fits. Tranny leaks no matter what i try. Guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and let Roady build me a brand new Andrews tranny. Only problem I've ever had with it!


----------



## 660griz (Nov 21, 2013)

https://markandritaville.shutterfly.com/734    Yamaha Midnight Venture. Sold the FJR1300 in the pic.


----------



## virgil (Nov 21, 2013)

*my ride*

this is my 400 yamaha majesty.


----------



## thomasr (Nov 21, 2013)

*Third time*

This is the third time I've posted in this thread...each time with a different bike.  Newest ride is a 2011 Road Glide.


----------



## k_g_b (Nov 24, 2013)

04 Osaka CB200


----------



## Redbow (Nov 25, 2013)

I love the sassy look of that '68 Triumph ! I rode Yamaha's up until 1992 when one day less than 2 miles from home a woman meeting me head on and passing on a 2 lane road tried her best to kill me. I took the ditch and avoided what was certain death. I sold the 920 Yammie that same week, I just figured that was my wake up call as far as Motorcycling goes..


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 25, 2013)

1973 Ironhead. Right hand shift and custom.


----------



## dug714 (Nov 25, 2013)

2012 custom softtail


----------



## Bob Shaw (Nov 25, 2013)

I also upgraded since my last post and I now have an '05 Honda Reflex Sport 250 with only 3,000 miles on her. It may still be a scoot, but it looks good and rides great and I get 74 mpg.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 25, 2013)

My roadking......


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 25, 2013)

KLR 650 here.  Fun little bike that will go anywhere.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 4, 2013)

Figured I'd add my two.  Newest is the 2013 Honda Shadow Phantom, but can't beat the little 2005 Honda Reflex Sport (with 37,000 miles) for running around town.


----------



## NCummins (Dec 22, 2013)

2007 Nightster with a few things done. 30,000 miles and I swear it runs better the more I put on it.





I've about rubbed through my pipes whooping up on the rice rockets in the twistes. I do miss my 09' Ducati Monster 696 though.


----------



## NiteHunter (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's my ride.


----------

